# ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!!!!!



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I am just getting to share my great news. I havent been able to get photobucket to cooperate till now.

I went to Cape Gerardeau, Mo Sept. 10th. 2 shows. The first judge always places oldest to youngest. No matter what. So in the first show I placed 3rd with my 6mo buckling PFS1 Got A Tiger In My Tank. His flush brother, PFS1 Eye Of The Tiger won first, he also won Reserve in the first show.
Second show, I won first, Eye placed 2nd. Went back in, we won Grand. I was SOOOOO excited!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: My first Grand, with really good competition. Went back in for the Overall. Well, the other bucks were HUGE!!! And really nice bucks. So all I was worried about was getting Tank to stand still, and make sure I got out of the way of the 400lb buck! LOL I knew the judge was going to pick that huge red 400lb buck. The judge was talking aabout how the buck that deserved the Overall Grand rosette was the total package, what we need to look for in our bucks. That he would walk out and shake the hand of the SEMO Overall Grand Champion Buck. I am still just trying to get Tank to be still. Well I looked up and the judge had his hand stuck out to me!!!!!! I started crying. LOL :laugh: Here are a few photos of Tank and Eye Of The Tiger. Grandsons of Cat In The Hat *En*





































On the left is Gale Parrish with PFS1 Eye Of The Tiger Reserve Grand Jr. buck first show. Me with PFS1 Got A Tiger In My Tank, Grand Champion Jr.buck, Overall Grand Champion Buck.

I will say, our win photographer John Parrish is going to have to work on his photography skills! lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

Congrats!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATS! It's such a rush to get a rosette! Or a blue, I just loved it when I was raising boers. Heck, getting 7th out of 20 made me giddy.
You've got one heck of a buck there, I can see him being *Ennobled in the future!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

Thanks Jessica! He earned 15 points at this show. I am headed to Goats, Music and More next weekend. I have never been to that show either. And then of course NAILE in Nov. I have high hopes for Tank! I have bred him to 5 does, hope to have some more little Tanks come Jan/Feb!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

Super congrats!! I posted earlier but forgot to press the button. You must be on cloud 9000! Great job Kathy!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

We went go Goats Music and More a few years ago. Dress warm! Or bring warm clothes atleast, its just big tents that they keep the goats in. We practically froze when we went. But it was also later in October. 
Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

A big congrats...that is super...great job! :thumb: :hi5:  :leap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

:stars: :leap: :clap: :stars: :thumbup:

Big congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

Congratulations! They're both awesome bucklings!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

:leap: :stars: :clap: :wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :leap: :clap: :applaud: BTW I love his name! He sure is a tank! :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

Awesome. He sure is stout.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: ABGA Cape Gerardeau, Mo show. MY BUCKLING WON OVERALL!!*

woah! nice boy you got there!


----------

